# Size..



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I must be getting the winter blah's. We have been snowed in for the last week and a half. Can't go out so what else is there to do but shop on Ebay!!!!! Vinny is now 61/2 months and has stayed about the same size for a little bit now. His last checkup at just over 4 months he was 3.3lbs I have a hard time weighing him at home but I think he is about 41/2 pounds now. I would expect him to gain a bit more, but what about height and overall size. When did your dogs stop growing. Is it safe now to continue shopping. He has so many clothes now but I can't stop. He has 5 new outfits coming in and 2 more bags. A couple of the outfits are going to be close and one of the bags might not fit him for long but they were too cute to resist. I got these in last week


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Your little angle is too cute! I cannot answer your question because my puppy is almost 5 months and weighs maybe 3.5lbs. I think she'll get to be between 5 and 6 lbs.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker gained about a pound from when he was neutered at 6mo. i think they reach about 75% of their weight at six months..not exact when they really stop but around 8mo they are pretty much the weight they will be. of course this is diferent for larger dogs..they continue to grow past a yr sometimes.


your baby is adorable by the way!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What a beauty!  I think mine stopped "growing" at like 8 mos or so, but they kept on gaining weight afterwards.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on the lines. Mikey was done at 9 months. When looking at a pup from another line, the breeder said he would grow until 12 months as that line was slow to mature. Ask your breeder when that particular line tends to finish growing.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Vinny is SO CUTE!!!!  

Princess seem to stop growing after around 8months.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute!

Lexi stopped growing around 8 months. For the last 4 months she has been about 7.4lbs.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

What great pictures!!!!! SO CUTE!!!

Tini is 7 months old and has been pretty much the same for about a month... Milo though has gained a whole pound this past month...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 25 2005, 10:58 PM
> *It depends on the lines. Mikey was done at 9 months. When looking at a pup from another line, the breeder said he would grow until 12 months as that line was slow to mature. Ask your breeder when that particular line tends to finish growing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31536*


[/QUOTE]
I agree... Kodie was done gainning weight at about 7 or 8 months. He only grew length wise after that. I thought you could get an idea from looking at the parents and the body structure of your dog?

BTW.. What cute pictures! It's addicting buying all those cute outifts!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jan 26 2005, 09:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... Kodie was done gainning weight at about 7 or 8 months. He only grew length wise after that. I thought you could get an idea from looking at the parents and the body structure of your dog?

BTW.. What cute pictures! It's addicting buying all those cute outifts!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31583
[/B][/QUOTE]

Body structure of the dog doesn't tell how big it will get, though a heavier boned dog will tend to weigh more and a lighter boned dog weigh less, the lighter boned dog may end up very up on leg and taller than a square heavy boned dog. It is individual variation. The trends in the pedigree for size are more telling than the parents themselves.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 26 2005, 10:15 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Body structure of the dog doesn't tell how big it will get, though a heavier boned dog will tend to weigh more and a lighter boned dog weigh less, the lighter boned dog may end up very up on leg and taller than a square heavy boned dog. It is individual variation. The trends in the pedigree for size are more telling than the parents themselves.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31600
[/B][/QUOTE]
Isnt the parents part of the trends in the pedigree?


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

You know I am just about mad ,,,lol
You all have some cute outfits on ure babys...I trie ANY outfit,,and schatzi will fall on her side ,and play dead!!!!! Will not move not even for a treat!!!

yes its funny as heck but gezzzzzzz.....I want her to wear those cute things tooooooooooooooooo....... without her laying on her side playing dead ya know rofl


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't answer your question but I have to ask one of my own! I know you said you got those on ebay but what was the angel wings one called. I HAVE to have one for Fantasia!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Jan 26 2005, 11:55 AM
> *I can't answer your question but I have to ask one of my own!  I know you said you got those on ebay but what was the angel wings one called.  I HAVE to have one for Fantasia!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31618*


[/QUOTE]



I know I fell in love with it when I saw it listed. I will give you the link to the next auction ending, in pink? I just noticed someone else is selling these harness' but at double the price. I got a Medium so they will fit over his clothing, but still fits without, it is loose but its better that way for me, Vinny is 12" around his chest.

Pink Angel Harness

Good luck bidding!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno what size to get Kodie??? Kodie is 8" length and 10 1/2" chest and 3.3lbs at his max weight..sometimes he loses an ounce. lol. I would like to be able to have it on him with and without clothes. umm... anyone know of what size i should buy for the blue butterfly harness?? (I know my bf is gonna get mad that he gonna look girly... but who cares!







)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Barkindogclothes has a cute sweatshirt with angel wings. I love their stuff!

http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogc...sortspage3.html


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 26 2005, 12:49 PM
> *I dunno what size to get Kodie???  Kodie is 8" length and 10 1/2" chest and 3.3lbs at his max weight..sometimes he loses an ounce. lol.  I would like to be able to have it on him with and without clothes.  umm... anyone know of what size i should buy for the blue butterfly harness?? (I know my bf is gonna get mad that he gonna look girly... but who cares!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think the small would fit Kodie, might be a little loose but you can tie another piece on the strap by the chest. 

Small Blue Winged Harness


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I was just going to put a link to all that person's listings. I will do it anyway even though you gave one straight to the bule one because this listing has these blue and pink harnesses for buy it now prices just in case the bidding gets too high lol. I think I talked hubby into getting Fantasia one for her birthday. We will see. Anyway I think the buy it now prices are on the second page of this listing. http://stores.ebay.com/Shopping-Playground...0QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Happy bidding!

Oh yeah and Marj those shirts are so cute! But Fantasia really doesn't like clothes so she would get more use out of the harness. Even though she doesn't go outside often lol. That's how bad she doesn't like clothes.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Jan 26 2005, 01:05 PM
> *I was just going to put a link to all that person's listings.  I will do it anyway even though you gave one straight to the bule one because this listing has these blue and pink harnesses for buy it now prices just in case the bidding gets too high lol.  I think I talked hubby into getting Fantasia one for her birthday.  We will see.  Anyway I think the buy it now prices are on the second page of this listing.  http://stores.ebay.com/Shopping-Playground...0QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Happy bidding!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Vinny (thankfully) loves clothes, he knows that is when we are going out. BTW, for us Canadians, that lady with the harness' and stuff doesnt charge extra for shipping. I have gotten a few things from her and her shipping is very fast.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I see on the M pink one it says "For dogs between the weight of 5 - 11 pounds.topline 10-12 inches.chest 11-14inches." I assume that means that's as big as they come, but Fantasia is only 8lbs and she is 15 inches topline and 15 inches chest. Man I have a big dog. I wonder if she still is 8lbs. She was the last time we checked. She is due for her anual in a couple months I guess I will see for sure then. If anyone sees this in a bigger size I would like it. I already got hubby to ok the order and now I can't get it cause it's too small. I am going to measure her again just in case but I have to find the tape measure first! I measured her last month and saved the measurments onto the computer for later refrence.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 26 2005, 11:52 AM
> *Barkindogclothes has a cute sweatshirt with angel wings. I love their stuff!
> 
> http://www.barkindogclothes.com/barkindogc...sortspage3.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31644*


[/QUOTE]
I got that from my secret santa!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 26 2005, 10:26 AM
> *Isnt the parents part of the trends in the pedigree?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31607*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, but they alone are not a good indicator as individuals may vary along the trend. The breeder should know the parents siblings, grandparents and their siblings, other offspring produced by those dogs, as well as the stats for great-grandparents. Just looking at the parents may not tell you much.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's very interesting, JMM. I just called my breeder to ask and I was told that the pup's line was on the smaller side of the standard. The breeder told me again that my puppy won't get to be more than 6 lbs. and more likely will be in the 5 lb. range...assuming of course that we don't over feed. The reason the breeder felt our puppy wasn't show quality had more to do with her size than her structure. The breeder did keep one of my pup's siblings, who was larger. I don't know enough about what makes a show dog, but it certainly is very interesting. Of course we think our puppy is star quality all the way!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

5 lbs is a good size for a show girl or boy.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think so too! And I think what ever size she ends up, she's the most beautiful Maltese ever.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Incidently an easy way to weigh your dog is to weigh yourself, then pick it up and weigh yourself holding your dog, and the difference is your dogs weight.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom_@Jan 28 2005, 12:27 PM
> *Incidently an easy way to weigh your dog is to weigh yourself, then pick it up and weigh yourself holding your dog, and the difference is your dogs weight.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32082*


[/QUOTE]


That's what I do to


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jan 30 2005, 01:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I do to








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32368
[/B][/QUOTE]
I use her cabana...I weighed that first, then I put her in the cabana. That way, I don't have to upset myself over how much I weigh!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hahahahaha! That is a great way to do it. I love that you call it a cabana. Much nicer than crate!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOOO HOO!







I just won the blue harness on ebay last nite! (I hope i didnt out bid anyone here...







)


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Not me. I want the pink one but the M is even too small for my Fantasia so I am waiting till I (or someone here, hint, hint) finds a bigger one.

Oh congrats by the way. And take a picture of it on him as soon as you get it. We want to see!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Jan 31 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Not me.  I want the pink one but the M is even too small for my Fantasia so I am waiting till I (or someone here, hint, hint) finds a bigger one.
> 
> Oh congrats by the way.  And take a picture of it on him as soon as you get it.  We want to see!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32495*


[/QUOTE]
You should emailing the lady selling those because she is very helpful...and might even sell it to you through email... or she will prob try to list one on ebay! She seems to have a lot of them in ALL sizes!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Great thanks for the advice. I will email her once I find my tape measure and measure Fantasia one last time to be sure. John said we could spend $25 for her birthday. It will be late if I order now but at least she will get it. I am happy now, and will be happier if she find me a size that will fit my fatty!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When is Fantasia's birthday? It will be her 3rd, right?


----------

